
Google to pay 60 million euros into French media fund - spdy
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/02/01/us-france-google-idUSBRE91011Z20130201
======
outside1234
Cheaper than paying $1B after an anti-trust (see Microsoft), so just pay the
bribe as a cost of business and move on.

